# Dateien per Bluetooth senden



## Lazybone (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo

ich habe mich bereits durch diverse Seiten gelesen und auch schon die Beispiele von Benhui.net usw angeschaut. Leider finde ich nichts brauchbares bzw einen Anfang wie ich vorgehen muss. 

Ich benötige ein Programm was eine Datei per Bluetooth an jedes erreichbare Gerät sendet. Er soll das solange die Datei an neue Geräte schicken bis ich es beende. 

Ich habe auch noch nicht durchgeblickt welche sachen ich genau benötige ob javax.bluetooth und javax.microedition oder so. Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer  helfen könnte das das Programm so funktioniert den rest schaffe würde ich alleine machen nur das ich diesen aufbau habe.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe. Ihr könnt mich per PN, Email oder ICQ anschreiben. 

Gruß
Lazybone

PS:Wäre nett wenn einer sohelfen würde ansonsten würde ich auch über Bezahlung reden, was als Schüler allerdings dann nicht recht hochausfällt wenn es um Geld geht ansonsten kann ich auch was anderen anbieten einfach melden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Für welche Plattform (J2SE oder J2ME) du entwickelst, entscheidet über den Einsatz der richtigen API.
Wo soll das Programm denn laufen?


----------



## Lazybone (11. Jun 2007)

auf einen Linux PC


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Dann mit J2SE und einer weiteren Bluetooth-API. Kann man sich aus dem Netz besorgen.


----------



## Lazybone (11. Jun 2007)

ja thx soweit war ich auch schon ;-) Welche Bluetooth-API ist denn geeignet? Hab so mein Auge auf Avetana geworfen da die für J2SE geeignet ist und für Linux kostenlos. Nur die eigentliche Programmierung, da hapert es bei mir.


----------

